# usb mouse dies

## febisfebi

i have a crappy ms intellimouse explorer, that will die every hour or so for a second.  it just basically shuts off.  it has never been a problem before, as it comes right back on.  this was the case for previous distros i had such as redhat.  This is a problem now, because each time it dies, i have to rmmod usb-uhci, and then modprobe usb-uhci for it to work again.  having to do this every time it dies gets very bothersome, plus things seem to run slower afterwards.  does anyone have any ideas on how i can make it so it will still work after it dies and comes back without having to reload the module?

----------

## Flake

be happy !!!!!!!!!!!!, you run linux.

my intelly mouse also dies in win98 whilst playing RTCW. only a reboot helps there!! so quicksave, esc, system, quit, yes, cntr-esc, exit, shutdown-yes with the cursors  :Wink: 

the problem for me seems to be plugging the mouse into a hub, instead of on the port directly.

see if it helps.

----------

## febisfebi

its not how its plugged in, or anything, its a matter of bad design, and ms not doing anything about it such as a recall which is very neccesary, as i know more people who have had this problem with this particular mouse, then i know havent had this problem.  in other distros i hav used such as redhat and mandrake, it would come right back on without having to reload the module.  thats what i want to do here.

----------

## lk42pro

i had that mouse as well and it broke....anybody know what # to call to get the free replacement?and do i have to mail it back?

----------

## xzibit

Just go on the microsoft's website under the support section and follow the links to open a new incident, this requires a microsoft passport account, just signup for a hotmail account and that will suffice.  I had the same problem with my old intellimouse explorer about a year ago, I had the orginal 1.0 ones and its a way the cable is made and how its connected into the mouse.  After just explaining to them what the symptoms were and that it does this on more than one computer they sent me a brand new 3.0 intellimouse explorer that is a lot lighter and smaller.  The older ones had a problem where it would lose track of where the mouse is if you move it very fast, the newer versions dont have this problem anymore.

----------

